# Growing Grain Sorghum(Milo)



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews extols on the virtues of Milo in this article.....that is my favorite all-around crop and it has many advantages....especially in a drier than normal year and it stands up to wind extremely well. With the gluten-free market rapidly increasing, Milo has a bright future. The biggest negative to Milo that I can see is during harvest..... Milo is extremely dusty during combining.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I can attest to that, we grew red and blonde variety's for bird seed several years ago. Takes a lot less moisture than corn so it went on our most drought prone soils. Was absolutely horrible when sweeping a grain bin out, a dust mask helps but it reeks havoc with ones eyes. One of those helmets that gets its air from outside or has a filter pack is almost a must. One other problem we found, you might think you have everything nice and tight for corn and soybeans, but once you place milo/sorghum in a grain truck you find all kinds of little leaks you never knew you had.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> One other problem we found, you might think you have everything nice and tight for corn and soybeans, but once you place milo/sorghum in a grain truck you find all kinds of little leaks you never knew you had.


Yeah, that makes me laugh Marty....very true....just about need watertight carts and trucks when hauling.

Regards, Mike


----------

